# Combien tu coûtes ?



## tweek (10 Septembre 2006)

Dimanche on s'ennuie... la télé vous fais caguer ?   


Sachez au moins combien vous coûtez


----------



## tirhum (10 Septembre 2006)

la flemme de faire les conversions !!...... :mouais:

surtout pour une question.....


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Septembre 2006)

La flemme de répondre à tous c'est bien trop long !
Et puis je suis inestimable


----------



## Pierrou (10 Septembre 2006)

Jamais vu un truc aussi immonde.... :affraid:

Je suppose que le grand blond athl&#233;tique vaut plus que le petit noir ob&#232;se ?  

:sick:


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Septembre 2006)

Pierrou a dit:


> Jamais vu un truc aussi immonde.... :affraid:
> 
> Je suppose que le grand blond athlétique vaut plus que le petit noir obèse ?
> 
> :sick:



Pas sur les critères ont changés de nos jours !

On coute plus cher quand on a des petits pieds parce que les chaussures coutent moins cher.....moins de cuir oblige


----------



## Vélane (10 Septembre 2006)

Je coute 1,210,330$   ?   :mouais:


----------



## tweek (10 Septembre 2006)

En tout cas j'ai testé, on coute plus cher si on fume 


:rateau: 




You are worth exactly $1,664,844.


----------



## tweek (10 Septembre 2006)

Pierrou a dit:


> Jamais vu un truc aussi immonde.... :affraid:
> 
> Je suppose que le grand blond athlétique vaut plus que le petit noir obèse ?
> 
> :sick:




Hahem.... y'a des chances... pt'êt' pas pour la couleur de peau, mais pour l'obésité, et la couleur des cheveux ca te discrédite.



'Trichez pas sur la taille du pénis


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2006)

c'est pas un truc en anglais où je ne pige que dalle que je vais savoir  combient je coûte
par contre bioman lui doit connaitre certainement la reponse


----------



## La mouette (10 Septembre 2006)

Je suis gratuit


----------



## jpmiss (10 Septembre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> c'est pas un truc en anglais où je ne pige que dalle que je vais savoir  combient je coûte
> par contre bioman lui doit connaitre certainement la reponse



499 Euros?


----------



## tweek (10 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> 499 Euros?


----------



## tweek (10 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Je suis gratuit





La flemme 





aller, on est dimanche quoi


----------



## La mouette (10 Septembre 2006)

Non, mais il y a des questions sur la longueur de la XXXX et puis franchement je me sentais pas l'envie de sortir le double mètre ..

Alors bon ..:bebe:


----------



## tweek (10 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Non, mais il y a des questions sur la longueur de la XXXX et puis franchement je me sentais pas l'envie de sortir le double mètre ..
> 
> Alors bon ..:bebe:




Aaaaah la folie des grandeurs...


----------



## La mouette (10 Septembre 2006)

tweek a dit:


> Aaaaah la folie des grandeurs...



J'ai pas dit que ma XXXX mesurait 2 mètres...mais que je devait sortir le double mètre pour la mesurer ... ..nuance...et de taille ( on en sort pas... )


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> 499 Euros?





le sal&#244;ooooo     

remarque , je fais quand meme depart differ&#233;
et seulement 48 decibel


----------



## p4bl0 (10 Septembre 2006)

c'est horrible :sick:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2006)

J'ai essayé de jouer mais y'a de ces questions : How many cavities do you have ?
Je ne sais pas sut quoi répondre


----------



## tweek (10 Septembre 2006)

odr&#233;;3961418 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai essay&#233; de jouer mais y'a de ces questions : How many cavities do you have ?
> Je ne sais pas sut quoi r&#233;pondre



C'est les cavit&#233;s, les trous. hum.  :rateau:  


j'ai mis plus que 4 (logique  ) et &#231;a ma cr&#233;dit&#233; $0.



Ca doit pas etre ca... :mouais:


----------



## jpmiss (10 Septembre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> et seulement 48 decibel



Meme avec le silencieux?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2006)

$1,743,536 j'appelle mon banquier de suite 

euh j'ai rien compris aux cavités j'ai mis plus de 4 et çà compte pour zéro dollars :mouais:


----------



## jpmiss (13 Septembre 2006)

Toumaï a dit:


> $1,743,536 j'appelle mon banquier de suite


Tu as un pénis de 15 pouces?  


 :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2006)

$2,253,086... Et j'ai menti nulle part. Sont compl&#232;tement tar&#233;s ces amerloques...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2006)

Un bisexuel petit, avec de grands pieds, plein de cavit&#233;s, qui fume, qui boit, qui se drogue, a le QI d'un poisson, est bourr&#233; de maladies super graves et n'est dou&#233; en rien vaut $163,480 (mais avec un p&#233;nis gigantesque, &#231;a doit &#234;tre &#231;a qui me sauve).

Et ben voil&#224;, je peux me le payer le nouvel iPod !!!


----------



## Stargazer (13 Septembre 2006)

tweek a dit:


> C'est les cavités, les trous. hum.  :rateau:
> 
> 
> j'ai mis plus que 4 (logique  ) et ça ma crédité $0.
> ...



heu juste en passant les cavities c'est les caries là ... 

C'est sûr que plus de 4 c'est pas super super côté hygiène dentaire !


----------



## Melounette (13 Septembre 2006)

Ma mise à prix est à $1,511,482.
Allons, allons qui dit mieux !
A gerber ce truc.:sick: 
Le pire c'est la question sur les maladies que tu as dans la famille. Déprimant. 
Et moi aussi, j'avais pas compris cavities.:rose: Du coup j'ai fait l'inventaire et je me demande toujours si les trous de nez ça compte pour 1 ou 2 trous. 
Par contre, je savais déjà que travailler dans le monde du spectacle ça rapportait 0 dollard. Ils sont cons ces amerloques.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;3966167 a dit:
			
		

> $2,253,086... Et j'ai menti nulle part. Sont compl&#232;tement tar&#233;s ces amerloques...





> Allons, allons qui dit mieux !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Septembre 2006)

Que dalle! Je suis une copie...
Le vrai est en sécurité dans un coffre en Suisse!


----------



## Luc G (13 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Tu as un pénis de 15 pouces?
> 
> 
> :rateau:



. Déjà, convertir les livres en pennies, ça m'a toujours paru bizarre mais là, convertir les pennies en pouces, je ne savais pas qu'on pouvait faire.   Va falloir que je reprenne mon encyclopédie des unités de mesure.


----------



## Luc G (13 Septembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> heu juste en passant les cavities c'est les caries là ...


Déjà, vu ton avatar, c'est déjà mieux que de compter les calvities (c'est pas comme certains...)


----------



## jpmiss (13 Septembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Que dalle! Je suis une copie...
> Le vrai est en sécurité dans un coffre en Suisse!



Nan, je me suis évadé.

 :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Nan, je me suis évadé.
> 
> :rateau:



Tu me payes un café?


----------



## jpmiss (13 Septembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tu me payes un café?


Trop tard, je me suis fait arracher tous les poils du cul pour te ressembler.






 :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Septembre 2006)

Essaye la cire... C'est pas net, ton truc ...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2006)

c'ets bien , l'ongle est propre !!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Septembre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> c'ets bien , l'ongle est propre !!!


 Ah &#231;a, ch&#232;re petite Madame ; souvent grossier, mais toujours propre...


----------



## jpmiss (13 Septembre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> c'ets bien , l'ongle est propre !!!


T'as combien de "cavities" toi?

Hein?


Avoue.


----------



## tirhum (13 Septembre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> c'ets bien , l'ongle est propre !!!





PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ah ça, chère petite Madame ; souvent grossier, mais toujours propre...


pas comme ici !!.....


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> T'as combien de "cavities" toi?
> 
> Hein?
> 
> ...





trop fatiguée pour compter , je te dira cela demain


----------



## Luc G (13 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Trop tard, je me suis fait arracher tous les poils du cul pour te ressembler.



Sous anesthésie ? :mouais: 

Ceci dit, des choses en tous cas à éviter, oui, m'est avis q'à Calvi t'as qu'à vite éviter les cavités (si, si !)


----------



## jpmiss (13 Septembre 2006)

Nan!


----------



## Luc G (14 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Nan!



le berger ?






C'est Patoch en couverture ? :mouais:


----------



## macinside (14 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;3966167 a dit:
			
		

> $2,253,086... Et j'ai menti nulle part. Sont complètement tarés ces amerloques...



$1,608,340 ... pfff et pourtant j'ai pas tout compris :rateau:


----------



## Luc G (14 Septembre 2006)

macinside a dit:


> $1,608,340 ... pfff et pourtant j'ai pas tout compris :rateau:



Tu es hors-taxes, Mackie ? :mouais:


----------



## jpmiss (14 Septembre 2006)

macinside a dit:


> et pourtant j'ai pas tout compris :rateau:



T'as demandé combien pour la rançon de JPTK?

Si tu veux mon avis demande pas plus de 50 Euros si non ils payeront jamais....


----------



## Luc G (14 Septembre 2006)

Tiens, en parlant d'argent, je jette un oeil sur le fil de l'apple expo : c'est bien pour pousser les gens &#224; d&#233;penser des sous ? non ?. Alors une petite citation en passant :



			
				lamar a dit:
			
		

> Pour ceux qui s'int&#233;ressent aux *filles* canon.......... Pour ma part j'ai eu un faible pour une hotesse de chez Harman Kardon, qui fait aussi de tr&#232;s bonnes *enceintes*



C'est pas hors-charte, l&#224; ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2006)

J'imagine l'approche bidon... "Salut ! Moi c'est Lamar. Tu niques ?"




Ok ok. J'aurais d&#251; m'abstenir...
D&#233;sol&#233;  D'un autre c&#244;t&#233;, vous en avez pour votre argent !


----------



## jpmiss (14 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;3967539 a dit:
			
		

> J'imagine l'approche bidon... "Salut ! Moi c'est Lamar. Tu niques ?"



Et toile &#224; matelas?


----------



## Luc G (14 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Et toile à matelas?



Faut pas toujours penser au boulot, jp : y a pas que le lit dans la vie 

(PS Pour le chat : y a plus qu'à ouvrir une agence de tourisme avec des safaris sur Saint-Pierre et Niquelon)


----------



## Luc G (14 Septembre 2006)

Pour continuer sur les coïncidences entre le forum et la vie de tous les jours, je m'en vais aller me coucher et devinez ce que je suis en train de lire (enfin un de ceux que je suis en train de lire) et, promis, c'est du vrai (d'ailleurs si vous m'embêtez, je vous raconte l'histoire ) : "les cinq sous de Lavarède".

Tout bien réfléchi, je dois pas valoir plus cher, inutile d'aller chercher confirmation sur un site douteux


----------



## EtVlan (14 Septembre 2006)

What is your first name: INFORMATION POUR ENVOYER COURRIEL PERSONNALISÉ

How old are you: INFORMATION POUR CIBLER PUBLIC SELON AGE

What ethnicity are you: INFORMATION POUR CIBLER PUBLIC SELON RACE

Amount of body hair: SPAM POUR ENLEVER LES POILS

Are you going bald: SPAM CONTRE LA CALVITIE

Do you have 20/20 eyesight: SPAM POUR LUNETTES OU VERRES DE CONTACTS

How big is your penis: SPAM POUR PENIS ENLARGMENT

What is your rating on FaceTheJury.com? ASTUCE POUR NOUS FORCER A NOUS INSCRIRE A UN AUTRE SITE 

Highest level of education: SPAM POUR OBTENIR UN DIPLÔME

Can you speak more than 1 language: SPAM POUR APPRENDRE UNE AUTRE LANGUE 

What zipcode do you live in: INFO POUR CIBLER OU ON DEMEURE

Yearly Income: INFO PERSONNELLE

Profession: INFO PERSONNELLE

Do you smoke or use tobacco: SPAM POUR ARRETER DE FUMER

How often do you visit adult content (pornographic) websites: SPAM POUR PORNO

How often do you gamble: SPAM POUR CASINO

Sexual Preference: SPAM POUR PORNO SEXUELLEMENT ORIENTÉES

:hein:


----------



## jpmiss (14 Septembre 2006)

EtVlan a dit:


> Amount of body hair: SPAM POUR ENLEVER LES POILS




  




C'est pour rire hein? :mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Septembre 2006)

Je vaux $1,380,820.


----------



## Luc G (14 Septembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Je vaux $1,380,820.



Oui, bon, j'irai acheter mon prochain canard ailleurs, faut pas déconner, non plus, on est même pas sûr qu'il soit élevé en liberté et nourri correctement !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Septembre 2006)

Luc G a dit:


> Oui, bon, j'irai acheter mon prochain canard ailleurs, faut pas déconner, non plus, on est même pas sûr qu'il soit élevé en liberté et nourri correctement !



Si, si : c'est rien que du bio !


----------



## da capo (14 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est pour rire hein? :mouais:



T'as pas filé une vraie adresse...

Non, tu rigoles
hein ?


----------



## jpmiss (14 Septembre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> T'as pas filé une vraie adresse...
> 
> Non, tu rigoles
> hein ?


Bah ouais, j'ai meme donné mon N° de CB avec le code et le cryptogramme visuel pour que ça soit bien complet.

J'ai eu tort?


----------



## da capo (14 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Bah ouais, j'ai meme donné mon N° de CB avec le code et le cryptogramme visuel pour que ça soit bien complet.
> 
> J'ai eu tort?



Non, c'est toujours agréable de recevoir du courrier de nouveaux amis.

Je te comprends.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Septembre 2006)

Bah... Quand on sait ce que ça coûte, un ami...


----------



## tirhum (14 Septembre 2006)

une fortune en cassoulet ?!......


----------



## da capo (14 Septembre 2006)

ah &#231;a... j'en ai fait l'&#233;conomie pendant des ann&#233;es, mais maintenant avec les int&#233;r&#234;ts je vais pouvoir en acheter plein !

Trop cool.

C'est bien l'&#233;cureuil pour &#231;a : une grosse queue &#231;a attire toujours de nouveaux amis.


----------



## La mouette (19 Septembre 2006)

ça coûtait 666.66 $


----------



## bast17 (19 Septembre 2006)

Moi j'coute très très cher..... :rateau: LOL Pas besoin de le calculer !!!  Car mon prix et incalculable !!!  LOL LOL LOL LOL


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Septembre 2006)

Et c'est quoi ton plat préféré?...  



[Mode Jacques Martin off]


----------



## tweek (19 Septembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Et c'est quoi ton plat préféré?...



Le "Kikoo sur son lit de Lol" ?





succulent


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Septembre 2006)

tweek a dit:


> Le "Kikoo sur son lit de Lol" ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Toi, je sais déjà...  :love:


----------



## tweek (19 Septembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Toi, je sais déjà...  :love:




Ouais ben hein, ça sera pas la peine d'en rajouter


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2006)

bast17 a dit:


> Moi j'coute très très cher..... :rateau: LOL Pas besoin de le calculer !!!  Car mon prix et incalculable !!!  LOL LOL LOL LOL



retenez moi ! pitié !!! :mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Septembre 2006)

Charlub a dit:


> retenez moi ! pitié !!! :mouais:



Mesdames, mesdemoiselles, messieurs!
A ma droite ; Bast17, dit El Nioubo de la Pampa... 17 kilos avec le peignoir mouillé, Vice-champion poids chiche de chez lui, du côté de vers là-bas... Très apprécié des commerçants de son quartier. Casaque verte, toque en poils de teuch'. Un combat, une défaite...
A ma gauche ; Charles Hubert, dit le boucher de Béthune... Pas beaucoup plus lourd, mais bien plus teigne, Champion en titre de la région Nord-Pas de Calais (mais on en recevra la semaine prochaine si y'a pas grève des transports). Short moule-burnes et toque cloutée. Un monstre sanguinaire privé d'amour maternel et élevé dans la haine, à la mandale et à la bière... Trente combats et  trente trois victoires (Cherchez pas...)
Ah... Mais on me signale un message publicitaire de notre sponsor...
"William Saurin®, fier gardien des traditions culinaires de nos merveilleuses régions et promoteur des meilleurs produits de nos belles campagnes offre son poids en cassoulet au gagnant de cette grande manifestation sportive"
Hé bien, merci William et que le meilleur gagne...
Messieurs... Prêts? ... 
Que le combat commeeeeeeeence!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Mesdames, mesdemoiselles, messieurs!
> 
> Que le combat commeeeeeeeence!!!!!





un  c'est tout dire !!

:love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Mesdames, mesdemoiselles, messieurs!
> A ma droite ; Bast17, dit El Nioubo de la Pampa... 17 kilos avec le peignoir mouillé, Vice-champion poids chiche de chez lui, du côté de vers là-bas... Très apprécié des commerçants de son quartier. Casaque verte, toque en poils de teuch'. Un combat, une défaite...
> A ma gauche ; Charles Hubert, dit le boucher de Béthune... Pas beaucoup plus lourd, mais bien plus teigne, Champion en titre de la région Nord-Pas de Calais (mais on en recevra la semaine prochaine si y'a pas grève des transports). Short moule-burnes et toque cloutée. Un monstre sanguinaire privé d'amour maternel et élevé dans la haine, à la mandale et à la bière... Trente combats et  trente trois victoires (Cherchez pas...)
> Ah... Mais on me signale un message publicitaire de notre sponsor...
> ...



mouahhaha j'ai tellement rigolé  que mon ibook s'en est allé valsé par terre en m'emmêlant le pied dans le fil 
tout va bien, du solide apple quand même


----------

